# Supper



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Who else likes breakfast for supper?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

We do!!!!!!!. Quite often, especially in the winter when I got a good cooking fire going in the wood stove. Ham; ham gravy and hot cakes with a side of hash browns.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand, I miss country ham and redeye gravy. Due to my health concerns, my wife won't let me eat such too often. We salt cured pork every year while I was growing up.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh heck yeah man. I can eat breakfast anytime of the day. Sometimes it a real treat for dinner.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Is that a big ole fried pork chop I see?
If they are I just picked up about 20 lbs @ 99¢ a lb this week..
You saw that right ninety nine cents per lb..


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Look darn good

We do breakfast for dinner all the time....especially good cooked over a fire at camp.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> Is that a big ole fried pork chop I see?
> If they are I just picked up about 20 lbs @ 99¢ a lb this week..
> You saw that right ninety nine cents per lb..


Yep. Love fried pork chops!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL, Hey Pay, my family just had almost the same thing Sunday night, except I sautéed some diced apples in frying pan with some butter and cinn/sugar instead of the grits. We eat breakfast for supper in my house more than we do breakfast.... Dang Good eating!!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Breakfast for supper...supper for breakfast...I'm just grateful to have a plate of hot food. I will make a pot of spaghetti and eat on it for four days straight. Drives me nuts when people make a big meal and end up throwing half of it away because they don't like leftovers. Perfectly good food going in the trash....my pet peeve. Like my girlfriends sister the other night....we were at her house whipping up batches of eggnog for Christmas and she had a crockpot of beans and burger and spices....darned good eats...she was going to throw about four pounds of it away. No,no,no...I took it home and will eat on it until it's all gone. Insane to waste a good pot of food. My rave.


----------

